# P22 with Red Dot Scope



## Poncharello (Jun 20, 2008)

I am picking up a p22 this week and would really like to add a Walther Top Point Sight to it. My question is which one is more preferable the Top Sight 1 or the Top Sight 2 (or any other inexpensive red dot sight for that matter). Also, can someone tell me if I need to purchase any additional components such as as the bridge mount. If I do indeed need to buy the bridge mount, does anyone know of a place to buy them both at the same time. I am having a difficult time finding a resource which sells them as a package deal, which has led me to believe that one is not necessary for the other to mount effectively. Any feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## Bfunk00 (Jul 11, 2008)

I believe that you'll have to pony up and buy the 2 separately. I have found nothing online as far as a "package" deal.


----------



## Poncharello (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info BFunk. Just to confirm, the bridge mount is necessary to mount the red dot scope, correct.


----------



## Bfunk00 (Jul 11, 2008)

10-4 there Ponch


----------



## coondog1069 (Dec 11, 2008)

*P22 Mount*

http://www.tacticalinc.com/walther-....html?osCsid=617583b8e6f783b574845ab6a2f913be

This is a site I found that sells the P22 Top Mount.
Wayne


----------

